# NatGeo Combat Rescue Special



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just saw the promo for the upcoming National Geographic Special- looks pretty awesome. Some of it was filmed at Nellis recently, some in Afghanistan. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2012)

A friend of mine is in the 66th rescue squadron and said that they're featured prominently in this.  Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Nov 10, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## DirtySailor (Nov 11, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

I KNOW THAT GUY.

"It's my job"

For PERSEC reasons, I won't give his name, but I went to high school with him when I was teenage boy living in good ole Misawa AB, Japan.


----------



## DirtySailor (Nov 11, 2012)

@ 0:21


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 11, 2012)

DirtySailor said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
> 
> I KNOW THAT GUY.
> 
> ...


He's done something with his life...


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2012)

Will definitely be worth watching.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now, this will be great. I am really glad that NatGeo is involved; it will be a first class production.

RF 1


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Will deff be interested in seeing this, NatGeo has done some good work being imbedded with military units in the past.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just an update on this- they just released a news story on it, it'll release pretty soon. Looks to be good. 18 Feb release date. 

http://www.acc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123332686

 -- A six-episode television documentary exploring Air Force combat rescue in Afghanistan through the stories of deployed Airmen premieres February 18, at 10 p.m. EST/PST.

The show, "Inside Combat Rescue," provides a real-time look at the experiences of Airmen working to save the lives of NATO coalition members, Afghan security forces and Afghan civilians. 

In this first-of-its kind series for the Air Force, a National Geographic film crew embedded with pararescuemen, combat rescue officers, HH-60G Pave Hawk crews and support forces of the 23d Wing during a 2012 deployment to Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan. 

The show features Guardian Angel team members--PJs and CROs--deployed from Moody's 38th Rescue Squadron and Pave Hawk crews deployed from the 66th Rescue Squadron and associated units at Nellis AFB. 

"We're excited for people to have a first-hand look at the great work Air Force combat rescue Airmen do every day around the world," said Col. Billy Thompson, 23d Wing commander. "The series portrays just a fraction of the capabilities Air Force personnel recovery forces bring combatant commanders, and it captures what a true team effort this mission set requires. It's important to realize it takes the work of hundreds of Airmen in dozens of career fields to make the lives saved by our rescue crews possible."

In addition to cameramen on the ground, more than 40 mounted cameras recorded each mission to capture thousands of hours of raw footage during this Air Force and Department of Defense sanctioned project. 

"I am extremely proud of our combat rescue officers, pararescuemen, and support personnel teams," said Lt. Col. Patrick O'Rourke, 38th Rescue Squadron commander. "We train hard every day to ensure that when the mission drops, we are ready and will accomplish what is required without fail."

During the deployment, the rescue crews flew 130 missions and saved 108 lives. Air Force rescue forces saved more than 12,200 U.S., allied and host nation forces in conflicts worldwide since Sept. 11, 2001. They have rescued more than 5,000 people worldwide during catastrophic natural disasters and other responses.

"We feel humbled and honored to be able to tell the stories of such a brave, selfless and heroic group of people in this series. Their inspiring mission not only depicts the tragic consequences of war, but the humanity as well," said Jared McGilliard, "Inside Combat Rescue" series producer. "Spending two months filming and getting to know them in Afghanistan was an amazing experience I will never forget." 

The entertainment industry regularly engages the U.S. Air Force for involvement in motion pictures, television and video games through the Air Force Entertainment Liaison Office in Los Angeles, Calif. This office works to protect the Air Force's interests and project its missions, capabilities and Airmen through entertainment. 

"Our priority is to ensure we have the opportunity to engage with the creative community so we can put the Air Force in the best position to inform the nation through entertainment. Programs like this, which allow us showcase our real Airmen and missions, are priceless," said Lt. Col. Francisco Hamm, director, Air Force Entertainment Liaison Office.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update!  I'll definitely have to look for this now.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Thanks for the update! I know a J in the 38th RQS. I'll definitely have to look for this now.


Oh cool. Wanna play the name game? Maybe I know him.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 22, 2013)

Have this to tide you over until this comes out


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2013)

The latest preview. Thing looks awesome. Just so happens I love this song too.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2013)

Agreed, looks fucking awesome.
What's the song?


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons. That whole album is actually great. I've been playing it on repeat for a bit.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll have to look into that.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats an awesome clip!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 2, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> It's "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons. That whole album is actually great. I've been playing it on repeat for a bit.


 
You and me both lol


----------



## Grey (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been jamming out to radioactive for the past three weeks non-stop. Great album as well. Perfect song for such a dramatic clip.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 4, 2013)

AF Just announced the Kandahar Rescue Squadron is leaving after 10+ years.

Great job done by great people!


----------



## reed11b (Feb 4, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> It's "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons. That whole album is actually great. I've been playing it on repeat for a bit.


 
You are wearing a pair of skinny jeans right now, aren't you?
Reed


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 4, 2013)

reed11b said:


> You are wearing a pair of skinny jeans right now, aren't you?
> Reed


HAH! You ain't cool unless you've got a testicle going down each pant-leg!





Edit: I'll let AMlove change this thread to NSFW after he finishes drooling.


----------



## arch_angel (Feb 4, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Very interesting. Will deff be interested in seeing this, NatGeo has done some good work being imbedded with military units in the past.



I'm actually surprised they're still doing embedded documentaries. Especially after what happened when they were with the Army SF guys.


----------



## Death Android (Feb 5, 2013)

I cannot wait. I'm more excited about seeing this than any of the movies coming out this month. I would like to go see the new Die Hard and Dark Skies though. Hopefully this will show people the Air Force does have warriors.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 5, 2013)

Between their new show on PJ's called Insdie Combat Rescue: http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/inside-combat-rescue/

and another show on creating police and military service dogs with the show called Alpha Dogs:  http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/wild/alpha-dogs/

I will be watching a lot of Nat Geo in the future.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is the combat rescue special airing already. I don't know if my DVR can handle that much hair product. For amlove21


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I don't know if my DVR can handle that much hair product. For amlove21


 
Bagram had to give the rescue squadron its own ramp space because all of the "product" was FOD'ing out neighboring airframes. "Here, Pedro, take this ramp and leave us alone."


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Could you imagine a joint SEAL/PJ mission? Wen would go out of business from the back orders.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Could you imagine a joint SEAL/PJ mission? Wen would go out of business from the back orders.


 
I can imagine more time spent on hair and makeup than the Miss Universe pageant...

Can you imagine the recruiting film? Steely-eyed killers, all kitted up in enough gear and 4-tube NODs to make a serious fanboy ejaculate through his pants....about 4 or 5 assaulters walking shoulder-to-shoulder, wispy, ethereal tendrils curling around them as they exit a cloud of smoke with some totally metal pop guitar playing (I'm looking at YOU, Kenny Loggins). Maybe even have a 160th helo hover in the background, all playing at half speed...

JSOC...If we don't look good, then you don....ah, fuck it, we'll abort the mission.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 5, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Is the combat rescue special airing already. I don't know if my DVR can handle that much hair product. For amlove21


 
It's on the 18th, they are actually screening here in Vegas for our unit early- this Friday. 
(Rage quietly building....)


Freefalling said:


> Bagram had to give the rescue squadron its own ramp space because all of the "product" was FOD'ing out neighboring airframes. "Here, Pedro, take this ramp and leave us alone."


They gave us our own ramp because we work more than everyone else there 


cback0220 said:


> Could you imagine a joint SEAL/PJ mission? Wen would go out of business from the back orders.


Oh that's just low...


Freefalling said:


> I can imagine more time spent on hair and makeup than the Miss Universe pageant...
> 
> Can you imagine the recruiting film? Steely-eyed killers, all kitted up in enough gear and 4-tube NODs to make a serious fanboy ejaculate through his pants....about 4 or 5 assaulters walking shoulder-to-shoulder, wispy, ethereal tendrils curling around them as they exit a cloud of smoke with some totally metal pop guitar playing (I'm looking at YOU, Kenny Loggins). Maybe even have a 160th helo hover in the background, all playing at half speed...
> 
> JSOC...If we don't look good, then you don....ah, fuck it, we'll abort the mission.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 5, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> HAH! You ain't cool unless you've got a testicle going down each pant-leg!
> 
> Edit: I'll let AMlove change this thread to NSFW after he finishes drooling.


Bahahahaha funny. That dude took skinny jeans to a new and terrifying level.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2013)

Now I really feel like a wannabe. Went and bought some hair fiber last week!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 6, 2013)

Psst...

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/natgeo-combat-rescue-special.16062/


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Merged.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Rack. Mike- fail.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 7, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Thanks Rack. Mike- fail.


 
You guys should look for a hair product sponsor ... This rescue deep behind enemy lines couldn't have happened without our sponsor FIBRE HAIR PRODUCT ..


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Irish said:


> You guys should look for a hair product sponsor ... This rescue deep behind enemy lines couldn't have happened without our sponsor FIBRE HAIR PRODUCT ..


 
Sponser my ass.  Companies should be asking for our genetic code.
Look at this hair!  It's like lethal chinchilla fur.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks more like you glued a guinea pig to your melon. ;)


Edit:  I forgot to mention that you really need to work on those sideburns.   It's all about the chops.


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 7, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Sponser my ass. Companies should be asking for our genetic code.
> Look at this hair! It's like lethal chinchilla fur.
> View attachment 7807


 
Thank god you blacked out your face! I throw up in my mouth seeing it most days...no need scarring the rest of the SS members. Hair fiber?  I wore that shit when I was a 3 level.  Any J's needing the 7 lvl upgrade come see me!


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 7, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Sponser my ass. Companies should be asking for our genetic code.
> Look at this hair! It's like lethal chinchilla fur.
> View attachment 7807


 

Hmmmmmm


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 7, 2013)

Irish said:


> Hmmmmmm


Fuck...JaJ has been outted. Theres goes PERSEC.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 7, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Looks more like you glued a guinea pig to your melon. ;)
> Edit: I forgot to mention that you really need to work on those sideburns.  It's all about the chops.


 I hate you...


D-Fuze said:


> Looks very Chesney Hawkes that hair btw


 I hate you...


Irish said:


> Hmmmmmm
> (PIC)


 I hate you...


txpj007 said:


> Thank god you blacked out your face! I throw up in my mouth seeing it most days...no need scarring the rest of the SS members. Hair fiber? I wore that shit when I was a 3 level. Any J's needing the 7 lvl upgrade come see me!


 I hate you the most.

You are all now the newest members to STDMatch.net.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 7, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> Fuck...JaJ has been outted. Theres goes PERSEC.


Someone ban this tool for reposting pictures.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 7, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Someone ban this tool for reposting pictures.



Done.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 8, 2013)

So, just got a sneak preview of the first episode of "Combat Rescue"- very, very well done. Cant wait for the other 6.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> So, just got a sneak preview of the first episode of "Combat Rescue"- very, very well done. Cant wait for the other 6.


Any way to get a digital copy for us war dodging instructors.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 8, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Any way to get a digital copy for us war dodging instructors.


I would NEVER refer to you warfighters as such. The show was put on by PA and the base, just a screening. It'll be on Nat Geo (and I assume one could illegally download it, if one was so inclined) on the 18th.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I would NEVER refer to you warfighters as such. The show was put on by PA and the base, just a screening. It'll be on Nat Geo (and I assume one could illegally download it, if one was so inclined) on the 18th.


PA will have a copy of the DVD.
AFSOC PA goy copies of the STS stuffe done when OEF was just kicking off (I have one), so your PA should have gotten copies too.
Find out whose banging a PA Chick, and task said individual......


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 8, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> PA will have a copy of the DVD.
> AFSOC PA goy copies of the STS stuffe done when OEF was just kicking off (I have one), so your PA should have gotten copies too.
> Find out whose banging a PA Chick, and task said individual......


I wish I could like posts more than once. I am on my way in for a commanders call (on Saturday, NBD), so I will ask around.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 9, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I wish I could like posts more than once. I am on my way in for a commanders call (on Saturday, NBD), so I will ask around.


Saturday CC call?  Did you have another furry encounter?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Saturday CC call? Did you have another furry encounter?


 

That is just scary, is that really a person?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like anime.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 11, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> pic


HAH! gross...


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2013)

You know you have some pretty awesome mojo when a fellow PJ calls your actions "gross."


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> You know you have some pretty awesome mojo when a fellow PJ calls your actions "gross."


I strive for excellence.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 11, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 7834


Strangely arousing...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 12, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I strive for sexcellence.


Fixed it


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2013)

That has got to be the creepiest thing I've ever seen...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 12, 2013)

Figures a PJ thread would devolve into furries, mermaid hentai and whatever the fuck that .gif is.  
I thought the wannabes with mannequins were bad!  :-"


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 12, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> That has got to be the creepiest thing I've ever seen...


Second. I have seen it before, but holy crap, so odd..



SkrewzLoose said:


> Figures a PJ thread would devolve into furries, mermaid hentai and whatever the fuck that .gif is.
> I thought the wannabes with mannequins were bad! :-"


 
Even the fanboys can not properly compete with a Pararescue team room. You'll just have to trust me on this.


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 16, 2013)

Saw this on it. http://video.foxnews.com/v/2166472979001/


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

'Inside Combat Rescue' today at 10 p.m. on the National Geographic Channel. Unfortunately, not for me.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2013)

Ditto...darn it


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2013)

Have my DVR set.


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Ditto...darn it


 
I thought you can find everything on the internet. I don't have cable, don't fail me Ravage.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

I think that it is the last trailer of the National Geographic about 'Combat Rescue'.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2013)

"It's accurate"

What a ghey statement, it is a documentary, do you think they would have CGI'd the rescue footage?


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> "It's accurate"
> 
> What a ghey statement, it is a documentary, do you think they would have *CGI'd* the rescue footage?



What means 'CGI'd'?


----------



## BillyC1636 (Feb 18, 2013)

Computer Generated Image


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

BillyC1636 said:


> Computer Generated Image


 
Thanks, I thought it was a slang.



SOWT said:


> "It's accurate"
> 
> What a ghey statement, it is a documentary, do you think they would have CGI'd the rescue footage?



I don't know.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 18, 2013)

Great documentary on the PJ's. I was just wondering, is there a certain member from SS that was in that first episode?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 18, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Great documentary on the PJ's. I was just wondering, is there a certain member from SS that was in that first episode?


Well I can only speak for me, but I was not in there. There were a couple Vegas guys in there, augmenting the Moody uint.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone found torrents yet?


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone found torrents yet?


 
Waiting on Ravage haha. I'm looking though!


----------



## dirtmover (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got done watching it.  All i can say is wow.  I have had to medvac a couple of my guys, but to do it day in and day out takes something special.  From my entire heart thank you for everything.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2013)

It didn't play here, Fuckers...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 19, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well I can only speak for me, but I was not in there. There were a couple Vegas guys in there, augmenting the Moody uint.


 
Vegas guys... drone pilots?


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone found torrents yet?


 
Links will not be posted on this board.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 19, 2013)

Caught it last night...two thumbs up.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 19, 2013)

I watched it and found it very compelling & heart wrenching, at the same time.  One scene in particular.  Respect.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2013)

Just saw the last 20 min, so HH6 and I will watch the first 40 min after the little one goes to bed.

What we saw was really intense, again bringing out how Professional they are.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 19, 2013)

DVR'd...looking forward to checking it out tonight.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 19, 2013)

In the DVR, when I'm not busy as hell with college I'm really excited to see it!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't like seeing guys get fucked up. It's a hard show to watch.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 19, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I don't like seeing guys get fucked up. It's a hard show to watch.


 
I actually broke down watching that scene after they arrived at Kandahar Role 3, listening to the service member asking to be sedated was just too much. You could see it in the faces of the PJs and CRO too, which made it harder for me to watch.


----------



## arch_angel (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got done watching the show.  Nat Geo made an excellent decision following these guys.  They definitely brought a new light to the world of PJ's that I did not know of.

You Para guys do awesome work in country!


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 19, 2013)

If you haven't seen it yet, just do a google search for it. You should find it easily.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> I actually broke down watching that scene after they arrived at Kandahar Role 3, listening to the service member asking to be sedated was just too much. *You could see it in the faces of the PJs and CRO too, which made it harder for me to watch.*


I will tell you from this side of the fence also, that's the hardest/worst part of the job. I would never say anything as dramatic as "we feel that pain" the same as the patients (because thats naive), but I think every one of us feels that- I don't know, ache? anger? helplessness?- when we see a fellow Eagle hurt. I think it's actually that feeling that gets guys _in _to the career field, and what keeps them there. And I want to be clear- the Docs, Nurses, med techs, and medical staff do an outstanding job. It's just tough for a group of "alpha male fixer types" to stand by and do nothing while a friends asks for help. cback0220 mentioned it earlier also, not surprisingly so. 
I have had the conversation with a couple friends, and it's always the commonality between some very different people in the career field. Hard to explain.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 19, 2013)

Stuff to be proud of. 

Leroy alert


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Leroy alert


I laughed pretty hard when I heard that. Good one. The team room/balloon gag was pretty funny too.


----------



## 21C (Feb 20, 2013)

Just caught it. Bloody excellent, it's a hard show to watch but my hats off to Nat Geo for this one.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I laughed pretty hard when I heard that. Good one. The team room/balloon gag was pretty funny too.


Yeah, everybody (but one) saw that comming.  The look on his face when he pulled the knife out was classic; then the look on his face when he was soaked.

Hope you guys don't get into trouble for enjoying your "job".


----------



## Ravage (Feb 20, 2013)

If anyone missed it, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2013)

Aaaaaaand it's on YT....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally got to see it. Is a damn good show, though the last 10 minutes of the first episode was pretty hard to watch. Nothing but absolute respect for those in the PJ community.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

1) Gratuitous use of Leeerrroooyyyyyy Jeeennnkiiinnsnnnssssss wins all day, every day.
2) Moustache on an aircraft wins all day, every day.
3) PERSEC fail.
4) At one point I had to stop the video and walk outside for a few minutes.
5) While I try not to be one of those "If I had it to do all over" types, Flight Engineer on a Hawk would be the bomb.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 3) PERSEC fail.


 
I was curious about that as well. While it did not give their last names, it stated where they were stationed. If someone really wanted to track them down would it really be that hard? I really liked the show, happy to see how it works at the team level when there is not anything else to do. Cannot wait for next week! (I have to hang out with my girlfriends grandparents to watch the NatGeo channel...the sacrifices I make ..)


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 5) While I try not to be one of those "If I had it to do all over" types, Flight Engineer on a Hawk would be the bomb.


 
Buddy of mine was on this episode, and had a bit of a speaking part.  He cross-trained over from F-15 maintainer and has said its the best decision he's made.  However, he did say that it gets rough sometimes (And I suspect that's a bit of an understatement).  I guess that, like with a lot of things, its something that you need to compartmentalize and put out of your mind until you get back.


----------



## TH15 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just watched the first episode and it really puts it all into perspective. Thank you to everyone fighting the fight and making the sacrifice so that I and my family can bitch about trivial matters.

Truly humbling to watch- in particular the last 10 minutes.


----------



## roketsciontist (Feb 21, 2013)

I saw the first episode, and they did a very good job of documenting our AFSOC PJs on the job.  Back to the "Fiber" thing, when the AFSOC guys head from Hubert to MacDill...sometimes they discover Gorilla Snizz/Snot and decide to use that instead (long story involving WalMart in the greater Tampa Bay area)!  Its good that the come down to HQ sometimes because the procurement weenies sometimes forget they are actually one of our "components"!


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Gratuitous use of Leeerrroooyyyyyy Jeeennnkiiinnsnnnssssss wins all day, every day.


 

Hear!!! Hear!!! "I'm coming up with 32.33 % (repeating of course) chance for survival....."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Gratuitous use of Leeerrroooyyyyyy Jeeennnkiiinnsnnnssssss wins all day, every day.
> 2) Moustache on an aircraft wins all day, every day.
> 3) PERSEC fail.
> 4) At one point I had to stop the video and walk outside for a few minutes.
> 5) While I try not to be one of those "If I had it to do all over" types, Flight Engineer on a Hawk would be the bomb.


I had to google Leeroyyy Jenkinsssss
ROTFLMAO!

An appropriate scramble alarm also.

2x


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

At least I have chicken.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am seriously considering trying to go air guard PJ.


----------



## kaja (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> At least I have chicken.


???





???


----------



## dknob (Feb 21, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> I was curious about that as well. While it did not give their last names, it stated where they were stationed. If someone really wanted to track them down would it really be that hard? I really liked the show, happy to see how it works at the team level when there is not anything else to do. Cannot wait for next week! (I have to hang out with my girlfriends grandparents to watch the NatGeo channel...the sacrifices I make ..)


 
Not to sound like a dick but PERSEC isn't that big of a deal if you are a PJ. PERSEC is barely a big deal for any non JSOC unit. SOCOM Public Affairs clears it for public, then there is a reason.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

dknob said:


> Not to sound like a dick but PERSEC isn't that big of a deal if you are a PJ. PERSEC is barely a big deal for any non JSOC unit. SOCOM Public Affairs clears it for public, then there is a reason.


 
The failure I saw, and why I mentioned it, is that the show tries to go down the path of "Here are their first names only" and yet you can see their entire name on their nametags. They never attempt to blur those. Do one or the other, don't go halfway.


----------



## 21C (Feb 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Gratuitous use of Leeerrroooyyyyyy Jeeennnkiiinnsnnnssssss wins all day, every day.
> 2) Moustache on an aircraft wins all day, every day.


I laughed pretty hard when I first noticed the mo's on the Helos. "Like a Sir" came to mind.


Freefalling said:


> 3) PERSEC fail.


Noticed it, they go out of their way to not reveal last names etc, however at times their ID should patch (with Rank, Full Name, Blood group, and drug allergies) is clearly visible. And I can't imagine it would be to hard to track down a PJ as I assume it's a tight, small community

Also that MSGT(?) in the TOC is fucking massive!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 21, 2013)

dknob said:


> Not to sound like a dick but PERSEC isn't that big of a deal if you are a PJ. PERSEC is barely a big deal for any non JSOC unit. SOCOM Public Affairs clears it for public, then there is a reason.


Disagree. But then again, I tend to think it's always a big deal. In general, people have a tendency to put too much info out there about themselves. I wasn't going to bring up the PERSEC topic but was surprised to see as much as I did in the program -- the only nit I could find. I'd be curious to know more about the process that went into this.


----------



## Cyberchp (Feb 22, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Great documentary on the PJ's. I was just wondering, is there a certain member from SS that was in that first episode?


 
Those scenes were brutal.  Glad he's still with us.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 22, 2013)

21C said:


> Also that MSGT(?) in the TOC is fucking massive!


He's a Captain, and yes, he is a beast. 



dknob said:


> Not to sound like a dick but PERSEC isn't that big of a deal if you are a PJ. PERSEC is barely a big deal for any non JSOC unit. SOCOM Public Affairs clears it for public, then there is a reason.


YUP. However, I agree with Freefalling - be consistent. Either you're doing Sgt "A" or just go all out and tell them everything. 

This wasnt a youtube video- it was a production agreed upon by the AF and Nat Geo. Whether the team had consent in regards to the involvement- I honestly don't know.


----------



## dknob (Feb 22, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> He's a Captain, and yes, he is a beast.
> 
> 
> YUP. However, I agree with Freefalling - be consistent. Either you're doing Sgt "A" or just go all out and tell them everything.
> ...


haha yeah the patches were the first thing I noticed.

Great first episode and my heart was torn during the last ten minutes.

I am a little confused about the first segment of the four guys in the middle of the desert with a truck and motorcycle going their way. Please tell me that was a rigged segment for dramatic purposes lol.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 22, 2013)

dknob said:


> I am a little confused about the first segment of the four guys in the middle of the desert with a truck and motorcycle going their way. Please tell me that was a rigged segment for dramatic purposes lol.


 

Yep....I thought they were at NTC for a minute.


----------



## dknob (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought it was Crip for a second at the end of the show. Then I realized some things didn't match up. 
Man... I am blessed to have never actually seen a fellow Ranger get killed or seriously wounded. I saw one American KIA from a mortar attack when I was a PFC in Iraq and it was gut-wrenching horrible.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> Seemed pretty straight forward to me - out there practicing live call-for-fire with the aircrew, dont want to let the vehicles get close in case they're hauling a nastygram.


That's what I thought.  Makes sense to train, even while deployed.


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't speak to "now", but I know back in 2006 they would practice right outside of KAF, to the northeast corner of the base close to where the Marine aircraft ramp is now (more or less). They even did some MFF jumps from the Hawks on occasion.

Considering a camera crew was with them, I can see them taking those guys out for a training mission which went a little sideways when the trucks showed up. From there it is easy for Nat Geo to build in some drama.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 22, 2013)

dknob said:


> I thought it was Crip for a second at the end of the show. Then I realized some things didn't match up.


 
Same here.  Then I realized a bunch of stuff didn't add up, and was able to breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## Cyberchp (Feb 22, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Same here. Then I realized a bunch of stuff didn't add up, and was able to breathe a sigh of relief


Makes you wonder the number of injuries our folks are sustaining over there.  

Seeing his injuries and his team member's reactions brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope this time it won't be taken down so fast:


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm slow, Ravage, but if they took it down once I would take that as a hint.  But that's just me.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2013)

Not my account. I just fund'em.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 22, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Gratuitous use of Leeerrroooyyyyyy Jeeennnkiiinnsnnnssssss wins all day, every day.


 
Okay...I must admit I was sooo confused, when I heard that during that episode. I was trying to figure out what the heck was a Leeeerrroooooy JJJJJenkinnnns. I just figured it was something as a civilian I didn't grasp.

Then I hit up Youtube last night and that was hilarious. Geeez, it's been viewed 33 million times, I feel like I've been living under a rock.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 23, 2013)

Firstly, whatever dude decided to use LEEEEEEROOOOOOY JEEEENKIIIINS as the siren, is an absolute boss.

Secondly, that made for some tough watching at times. You PJ's do a hell of a job, dealing with what you do. Much respect.


----------



## dknob (Feb 26, 2013)

Ravage - anything on Ep 2?


----------



## 21C (Feb 26, 2013)

NatGeo's website has it listed as being screened on the 27FEB.


----------



## ebiaihi (Feb 26, 2013)

I've really liked the show, It's given me a new appreciation of what PJs do. I've read about them but it's a lot different to see what they do and what they go through. Not just PJs though, the troops in general. Reading about guys getting hurt by an IED is nothing like seeing a guy on TV with that kind of injury.


----------



## BillyC1636 (Feb 26, 2013)

Did Episode 1 "Visions of War" air out of order? It seems like last nights episode, "Whatever it takes" was suppose to be "Episode 1"? Either way, great documentary.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 26, 2013)

Loved the balloon gag. Loved the moustache on the heli. The whole part with the SF medic puts everything into perspective.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 27, 2013)

Will be available today.


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I am seriously considering trying to go air guard PJ.


 Good choice...IMO I'd check out the KY team.  And if you act quickly you can get some love from myself and JaJ right out of the gate


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 27, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> Seemed pretty straight forward to me - out there practicing live call-for-fire with the aircrew, dont want to let the vehicles get close in case they're hauling a nastygram.


 That was a common theme...all the way back to OIF.  Training sorties canxed early by local nationals, camel hearders or just clueless people driving off the beaten path.  You cant really schedule a "training area" through the local populace.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 27, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> Good choice...IMO I'd check out the KY team.  And if you act quickly you can get some love from myself and JaJ right out of the gate



Yeah I put out some feelers with amlove21, I am still talking through it with my wife and getting back in shape. Do you have any contact info out in KY? The ANG website is absolute rubbish.


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 27, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> Good choice...IMO I'd check out the KY team. And if you act quickly you can get some love from myself and JaJ right out of the gate


 That's some tough love, but there's a lot to give haha.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Yeah I put out some feelers with amlove21, I am still talking through it with my wife and getting back in shape. Do you have any contact info out in KY? The ANG website is absolute rubbish.


try http://www.specialtactics.com

123 STS used to have a 300 mile limit, they also have (or had) a pretty long waiting list.


----------



## MBDM (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anybody know, if NatGeo is planning on putting the series on dvd or blu ray disc?


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Yeah I put out some feelers with amlove21, I am still talking through it with my wife and getting back in shape. Do you have any contact info out in KY? The ANG website is absolute rubbish.


 Other than guys personal cell #'s I dont have any contacts.  But I can shoot them a message and see what I can get ya.  I do believe SOWT is correct on the 300 mile limit.  If you need a longer leash then the FL team would be better suited.  While there is a long list for the 123sts I believe that is for Active guard positions and not traditional.  Theres always alaska as well...you will always be busy.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 27, 2013)

MBDM said:


> Does anybody know, if NatGeo is planning on putting the series on dvd or blu ray disc?


 
They've done the same thing with Alaska State Troopers and Doomsday Preppers as well as other events, so you should be seeing a box set for Inside Combat Rescue on the NatGeo shop shortly after the series concludes March 25th. The digital copies usually hit iTunes and Amazon a day or so after the last episode airs.


----------



## 21C (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find the second ep online and not on youtube?


----------



## rockclimber (Feb 28, 2013)

It's out there.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2013)

Great episode, I am really enjoying this series. This show is an awesome motivational tool, I also have to wonder about the recruitment aspect and how it is affecting hopefuls. If anything I imagine competition for contracts is only going to get more fierce as the show wraps up.


----------



## MBDM (Mar 5, 2013)

Third episode on tube.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright, everyone. I know the inevitable answer on this one- and I don't care. 

Even if a show is out there for open "download", on youtube, a mirror or cache site, whatever- keep it off of here. It only invites trouble.

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 5, 2013)

Good call A.

Along with a few guys from my team and a handful of surgeons I owe my life to a couple PJs. I need to find out who they were... A, any change you could help me with that? I want them to know that I am still alive and kicking (with one leg at least).


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Alright, everyone. I know the inevitable answer on this one- and I don't care.
> 
> Even if a show is out there for open "download", on youtube, a mirror or cache site, whatever- keep it off of here. It only invites trouble.
> 
> Any questions, PM me.


 
Thank you. I only mention it every other week I think and yet the word isn't out. Maybe I'm slipping in my old age and the kids don't respect me...


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awwww the kids love you Free. Just like any other grumpy septuagenarian focused on ruling the world. 

Crip- easy day my friend. Ill ask around. PM me with the details and I'll track the team down. 

Everyone else- seriously. Listen to your Grandpa Free and stop all the downloadin'!!!


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2013)

And get off my lawn!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> And get off my lawn!


He needs it pristine, better fo rollin and smoking dat whey.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stop all the downloadin!!!!11!!11!!one!


----------



## DrumBoy1-1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just watched all the episodes that have currently been aired.
All I can say is that the job you PJ guys do, is unbelievable. I can't even begin to imagine what pressure you go under day to day. Thank you for your service! Even if I'm not an American. 
Keep it up guys, looking forward to next weeks ep!

*Fangirl over*

Someone get me a beer.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've said it before, nothing but admiration and respect for the PJ's and what yee do, considering you could have gone into any AF SOF field and picked to save lives.. KUDOS.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Finally caught an episode, awesome stuff and I love your work but I do have to ask, do you guys have recruiting posters at tanning salons and beauty spas or did the directive come down from high that none of the not so good looking PJs were allowed to be shown?


----------



## Kunoichii (Mar 12, 2013)

Just watched episode 4. You all do an awesome job, and I am thankful for the oportunities I have had to work with some of you. I cannot fathom the emotional stress dealing with children though. I have been in the ER when children come through, and it is heart wrenching every time. I will definitely hug my son a little tighter tonight, and pray that if he ever needs help, he will have men like you to be at his side. You all have my most sincere thanks for volunteering to do a job like that.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 12, 2013)

Incredible show. I couldn't help but feel for Justin while he was talking through his feelings about the wounded kid. Then to see the wave of relief physically swim over him when the producer told him the kid was ok was pretty amazing - to the point I actually felt weird watching it.

I don't normally like shows like this, but the human element here is profound and I think National Geographic is doing a great job of showing these guys in a great light. My hope is the PJs out there feel the show is portraying them the same way because I'm really digging it.


----------



## Johca (Mar 12, 2013)

rick said:


> I think Discovery .


National Geographic.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands down those guys - the pilots, the PJs, the ground techs - are all friggin amasing.
Quick question: what makes them different from a conventional MEDEVAC helo? Is it the whole Geneva Convention thing?


----------



## Johca (Mar 13, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Is it the whole Geneva Convention thing?


The Geneva Conventions is the final nail that resulted in Air Rescue Service not being a helicopter aeromedical service and the helicopters being armed casualty evacuation and armed combat rescue helicopters.

However, the capability development and utilization of helicopter to do comat rescue and the development of Pararescue has it teeth cutting infancy utilization in the China-Burma-India (CBI) Theater during WWII. 
The utilization has always been the global reach out and cross borders nature with the Pararescue capability being the first response on the ground giving medical, SERE, and security aid and assistance to survivors of downed or went missing aircraft. The use of Pararescue also from the immediate post WWII onset of the cold war has included recovery of sensitive materiel that went missing in ross border situations (Film capsules from reconnaissance satellites, equipment gondolas from extreme high altitude reconnaissance balloons, sensitive classified materiel/devices/weapons on downed or went missing aircraft, drone/UAV went missing clean-up, astronaut rescue and recovery.

From the Air Force Enlisted Classification Directory:
*1. Specialty Summary. *Performs, plans, leads, supervises, instructs, and evaluates pararescue activities. Performs as the essential surface, air link in Personnel Recovery (PR) and materiel recovery by functioning as the rescue and recovery specialist on flying status as mission crew or as surface elements. Provides rapid response capability and operates in the six geographic disciplines: mountain, desert, arctic, urban, jungle and water, day or night, to include friendly, denied, hostile, or sensitive areas. Provides assistance in and performs survival, evasion, resistance, and escape (SERE). Provides emergency trauma and field medical care, and security. Moves recovered personnel and materiel to safety or friendly control when recovery by aircraft is not possible. Related DoD Occupational Subgroup: 105000.

*2*. *Duties and Responsibilities:*

2.1. Performs mission planning and preparation. Studies operation mission requirements. Studies terrain and situation. Organizes and selects personnel, equipment, and weapons. Rehearses mission plan, makes reconnaissance, conducts back brief, safeguards information, and loads and configures aircraft. Issues warning order and provides mission plan objective brief.

2.2. Supervises and performs insertion, infiltration, exfiltration, and extraction functions. Conducts flight following, and confirms waypoint passage. Provides enroute emergency trauma and medical care. Provides and performs SERE. Provides recovery zone security and aircraft reception. Performs aerial and surface deployment methods to reach objective area. Uses aerial and surface methods to load and assist in loading objectives. Off-loads and transfers personnel and materiel. Prepares and dons mission and personal equipment. Performs inflight duties (if on flying status) to avoid and suppress air and surface threats through scanning, navigation assistance, and aerial gunnery operations. Performs nuclear, biological, and chemical (NBC) warfare defense. Provides guidance and input to aircraft commander for on-scene operations and confirms insertion and extraction points and infiltration and exfiltration methods.

2.3. Performs, supervises, and evaluates surface movement. Navigates on land or water. Performs overt, low visibility, or clandestine movement in friendly, hostile, denied, or sensitive land and water areas. Conducts surface search, contact, and on-scene authentication. Designates rally points. Selects bivouac sites. Conducts discrete surface-to-air and surface electronic and visual communications and signaling activities. Uses firearms and munitions to provide movement security and perform immediate action drills. Directs emergency close air support (ECAS). Provides reception for resupply operations. Conducts scuba, adverse terrain, and mountain rescue and recovery operations. Provides on-scene triage and survivor handling. Provides survival and evasion assistance. Provides photographic documentation. Recovers priority aerospace personnel and material.

2.4. Provides intelligence and operations information in debriefings and mission reports.

2.5. Supports the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) in recovery of aerospace personnel and materiel. Guides recovery of priority NASA space materiel.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 13, 2013)

This show is so good.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2013)

What does the gunner mean when he said his "chute snapped"?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 13, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> What does the gunner mean when he said his "chute snapped"?


I believe the feed system chute is what he was referring too.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 13, 2013)

Johca said:


> National Geographic.


Fixed. Thanks for the point.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, SOWT.  Googled that.

Sucks to have that happen in a firefight.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2013)

Fantastic series. The end was bitter sweet though.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 26, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Fantastic series. The end was bitter sweet though.


Yep.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 26, 2013)

I've watched the first 5 episodes on YT in class this week.  The amount of respect I have for these Warriors and what they do has increased exponentially.  Their professionalism, their awesome hair, the fact that they can save lives while being jostled around on a helo and their gratuitous use of Leroy Jenkins is all totally awe inspiring. Thank you gents for what you do.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have NATGEO but my father D.V.R.'d it for me and I watched the first 2 episodes when I visited them the other night. Fucking awesome. My partner @ work now has the Leroy Jenkins as his ringtone.

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 28, 2013)

I watched the final episode today.  Heart breaking, indeed.  
I do have a question though.  I could have sworn in one of the early episodes they got a call for a child and said they don't go out and pick up children.  But in a couple of the later episodes, 2 children were picked up on 2 different occasions.  Is there an age cut off for what determines "child" status or did I just misinterpret something I heard?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I watched the final episode today. Heart breaking, indeed.
> I do have a question though. I could have sworn in one of the early episodes they got a call for a child and said they don't go out and pick up children. But in a couple of the later episodes, 2 children were picked up on 2 different occasions. Is there an age cut off for what determines "child" status or did I just misinterpret something I heard?


Yea, you're mistaken. The issue with picking up the first child was that they wouldn't go out to pick up a civilian that was hurt by themselves or local nationals. There was a discussion with the first child report that the child injured itself playing with a 203 round. Some of the guys said, "I think that we should have went on that."

We pick up children that are hurt by ISAF/insurgent forces fighting one another. We don't pick people up that got in car accidents or have injuries not related to the ISAF effort. This is a very succinct definition of a kind of muddy process- there are tons of scenarios the ROE can be interpreted. Sometimes for benefit, sometimes not.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 28, 2013)

That's what it was!  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Karoshi (Mar 28, 2013)

It seems that "Inside Combat Rescue" is the highest rated new show on NatGeo for 2012-2013, well deserved. LINKAGE


----------



## Bird Dog (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome show. Really awesome what you guys do. I worked a lot with your AF SERE dude down range and learned a lot from him on AF Ops.  Great guy.


----------



## Soldado (Jan 23, 2014)

I know this is a very old thread but anyways I have just watched the documentary in Spanish :), which I'd say it's a "Must-see".

Documentary in Spanish:






Thank you for what you do PJ's.


----------



## Ravage (May 30, 2014)

A small heads up:


----------



## Johca (May 30, 2014)

It appears to be mostly about Security Forces Reaper Teams. http://www.bagram.afcent.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123339499


----------



## mac21 (Jun 12, 2014)

The season is now on Netflix.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jun 14, 2014)

Johca said:


> It appears to be mostly about Security Forces Reaper Teams. http://www.bagram.afcent.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123339499


They had a pre-screening of this here at RAFL and it was kind of a disappointment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2014)

mac21 said:


> The season is now on Netflix.


Thanks for the head's up, watching it this weekend on NetFlix. 

The remote control helo in ep. 2 cracks me up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2014)

ETA - that doc they keep showing at the hospital, he is cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> ETA - that doc they keep showing at the hospital, he is cool as a cucumber.



I just told my wife that very thing the other night.

Not to mention the fact that he must never get a day off. He is working every episode.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 15, 2014)

So, I am watching the new one- why are they calling this "Inside Combat Rescue" to have security forces guys (wearing HUGE ASS SF PATCHES NO LESS) tooling around pretending to be some sort of DA force? 

WTF is happening?!?!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 15, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am watching the new one- why are they calling this "Inside Combat Rescue" to have security forces guys (wearing HUGE ASS SF PATCHES NO LESS) tooling around pretending to be some sort of DA force?
> 
> WTF is happening?!?!


They're obviously the "Combat" in Combat Rescue...geez!


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am watching the new one- why are they calling this "Inside Combat Rescue" to have security forces guys (wearing HUGE ASS SF PATCHES NO LESS) tooling around pretending to be some sort of DA force?
> 
> WTF is happening?!?!


 
You sort of answered your question with the first sentence. 

Now do ya'll see why I bag and bag and bag and hate on that career field?


----------



## Brian C (Jun 15, 2014)

I have to say this is no where near as interesting as the episodes with PJ's...  I feel like this is the "Cops" of the military shows.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jun 16, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am watching the new one- why are they calling this "Inside Combat Rescue" to have security forces guys (wearing HUGE ASS SF PATCHES NO LESS) tooling around pretending to be some sort of DA force?
> 
> WTF is happening?!?!


Now you know why I called it a disappointment.


----------



## Brill (Jun 16, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am watching the new one- why are they calling this "Inside Combat Rescue" to have security forces guys (wearing HUGE ASS SF PATCHES NO LESS) tooling around pretending to be some sort of DA force?
> 
> WTF is happening?!?!



C'mon...what do you guys call the folks at the gate who wear the blue berets???  (Not the UN guys)


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 16, 2014)

lindy said:


> C'mon...what do you guys call the folks at the gate who wear the blue berets???  (Not the UN guys)


CAT IV Enlistees....


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> CAT IV Enlistees....


 
I love you. No homo.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> CAT IV Enlistees....


I am not sure what that means, but it seems funny. 

I tried to explain this once. Someone asked, "Isnt there a bit of a rivalry between security forces and PJs? Since they come from the same training center at Lackland and mission creep and etc.?" The only answer I could come up with was (and still is)-

"Listen, rivalry implies there is a healthy competition between the two having said rivalry. I can tell you this from the STS, Rescue, and international sides of the house- I have never felt competed with, in any sense, when in a room with a security forces guy. That's not a dig; it's just unfair to call that a rivalry or some sort of playful back and forth. No one that has ever quit security forces training has ever become a PJ. The inverse, though..."

Again- not a dig, and I know we have security forces here on the board. Just relating a story.


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I am not sure what that means, but it seems funny.



Do you not have The Google on your internet mo-sheen?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 17, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I am not sure what that means, but it seems funny.
> 
> I tried to explain this once. Someone asked, "Isnt there a bit of a rivalry between security forces and PJs? Since they come from the same training center at Lackland and mission creep and etc.?" The only answer I could come up with was (and still is)-
> 
> ...


Cat IV is the lowest (IQ-wise) enlistment category.
Your ASVAB scores would have made you a Cat I recruit.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 18, 2017)

arch_angel said:


> I'm actually surprised they're still doing embedded documentaries. Especially after what happened when they were with the Army SF guys.


When and what are you referring to?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> When and what are you referring to?


Holy necropost.  You understand that you're responding to a 4 1/2 year old post, right?


----------



## pardus (Sep 19, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Holy necropost.  You understand that you're responding to a 4 1/2 year old post, right?



And?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 19, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> When and what are you referring to?



Probably the Nationals Geographic special where the team hit an IED with the embeds, killing one of the SOT-A's.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Probably the Nationals Geographic special where the team hit an IED with the embeds, killing one of the SOT-A's.


I missed that one.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah, my previous post came off a lot more tone-deaf and dickish than I really intended.  My apologies @rhanzlikusaf.


----------



## arch_angel (Sep 22, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Probably the Nationals Geographic special where the team hit an IED with the embeds, killing one of the SOT-A's.



That's precisely what I was referring to. Happened again not long ago, except the reporter wasn't Nat Geo and he was killed heading to Marja with some ANA det.



Blizzard said:


> Yeah, my previous post came off a lot more tone-deaf and dickish than I really intended.  My apologies @rhanzlikusaf.



It's all good, I was more shocked at the time lapse. I was reading the notification trying to recollect what thread this was in (while the site was down).


----------

